# Sage advice about writing you've been given over the years



## Jess A (Oct 1, 2012)

Share the writing advice you have been given over the years.

Ten years ago, I used to correspond with author Robin Hobb regularly via email. She told me to write for at least ten minutes every single day, even if you don't feel like it. Get into a habit.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 1, 2012)

The best advice I have been given lately is to:
* write about 3 pages daily (750 words)
* be prepared to simply throw these away

The trick is to "write as if it didn't count" - that will allow ideas to flow freely.

The second part of this advice was:
"What you have written once, you can write again." 
In combination with the "throwaway" approach to writing, this means you can hash out a scene etc. and just get it out. And later, when you want to write the actual, clean version, you just sit down and write it again, from memory. Your memory is much better in retaining what is good and leaving out what is bad about your scene than copy and past


----------



## Jess A (Oct 1, 2012)

Good stuff. 

I tend to re-write scenes. However, for me, it can become almost counter-productive. Some scenes I have re-written so many times from memory that I wonder how much I've strayed from the story. But, to counter what I just said, it is also a great tip because for me, I am still working out a lot of the finer plot details. So when I rewrite a scene, I come to that scene with a different context than I did before. That context being knowledge of the newer plot points and even a better idea of the characters.


----------



## Shockley (Oct 1, 2012)

My mother gave some good advice: 'Give up.'


----------



## Jess A (Oct 2, 2012)

Shockley said:


> My mother gave some good advice: 'Give up.'



She sounds charming.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Oct 10, 2012)

Best story advice I've ever received: _It's all about the character's goal_.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Oct 10, 2012)

Understand the rules. Then break them.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Oct 10, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I tend to re-write scenes. However, for me, it can become almost counter-productive. Some scenes I have re-written so many times from memory that I wonder how much I've strayed from the story. But, to counter what I just said, it is also a great tip because for me, I am still working out a lot of the finer plot details. So when I rewrite a scene, I come to that scene with a different context than I did before. That context being knowledge of the newer plot points and even a better idea of the characters.



I do this. A kind of evolutionary cycle...takes longer but it feels more complete.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 11, 2012)

Sheriff Woody said:


> Best story advice I've ever received: _It's all about the character's goal_.


Oh yeah, that's a good  one. Usually when I get stuck with a story, I can sit back and find that I have no idea why the characters are doing what they do... time to muse on that one.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Oct 11, 2012)

Guru Coyote said:


> Oh yeah, that's a good  one. Usually when I get stuck with a story, I can sit back and find that I have no idea why the characters are doing what they do... time to muse on that one.



Every character is in a story for a reason...to accomplish something. If they are not working toward accomplishing that thing, why are they there? 

Movement, escalation, progression. If you stay on track with your character goals, most everything else will fall into place naturally, and the less you have to worry about.


----------



## Jess A (Oct 14, 2012)

WyrdMystic said:


> I do this. A kind of evolutionary cycle...takes longer but it feels more complete.



Yes true. The nice thing about writing your first novel is that there is no time limit except that which I set myself. Deadlines will come later with potential success.


----------



## Jess A (Oct 14, 2012)

Sheriff Woody said:


> Every character is in a story for a reason...to accomplish something. If they are not working toward accomplishing that thing, why are they there?
> 
> Movement, escalation, progression. If you stay on track with your character goals, most everything else will fall into place naturally, and the less you have to worry about.



Motive is always an important factor in designing characters for me. It certainly helped to define my plot and fill in the numerous plot holes.


----------



## Chime85 (Oct 17, 2012)

From Stephen King:

“Writing isn’t about making money, getting famous, getting dates, getting laid, or making friends. In the end, it’s about enriching the lives of those who will read your work, and enriching your own life, as well.”


----------



## Jess A (Oct 17, 2012)

Chime85 said:


> From Stephen King:
> 
> “Writing isn’t about making money, getting famous, getting dates, getting laid, or making friends. In the end, it’s about enriching the lives of those who will read your work, and enriching your own life, as well.”



Great one, Chime. I also believe strongly in writing for myself - enriching my life, as King says. And hopefully other lives too.


----------



## Jess A (Oct 17, 2012)

This is an interesting piece of advice - keeping track of your writing progress via an excel spreadsheet:

On Keeping a Writing Log | Have Scotch, Will Write


----------



## WyrdMystic (Oct 18, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> This is an interesting piece of advice - keeping track of your writing progress via an excel spreadsheet:
> 
> On Keeping a Writing Log | Have Scotch, Will Write



I do that and would add a warning - for some it is really helpful, for others it can be an anchor weighing you down. A little of both for me - sometimes I reach my goals without battaing an eyelid. Others I just stare at the spreadsheet thinking 'oh crap'.

For me, I flow better when I haven't looked at my target sheet, but get great pleasure in filling it in when I'm done for the day.


----------



## Chime85 (Oct 18, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> This is an interesting piece of advice - keeping track of your writing progress via an excel spreadsheet:
> 
> On Keeping a Writing Log | Have Scotch, Will Write



That's not a bad idea. If I get in a rut, I might give that idea a shot. Could be a great way to motivate when the pen is stuck on the page.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Oct 18, 2012)

I keep a spreadsheet which I update daily with the number of words written that day, accumulated total word count, & any days missed with the reason why.

It really helps me hold myself accountable. I know exactly how productive or unproductive I've been over a certain period. I know how far ahead (or behind) schedule I am on a daily/weekly/monthly basis. Also, as I've neared the halfway point of my current WIP, I can estimate a completion date based off of the previous period of work.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 18, 2012)

Keeping track of daily word-count sure is a good motivator to keep writing... but a word of caution: word-count is not a very good measurement for productivity. 10000 words that need three re-writes to be usable are nothing compared to 7000 words that were right the first time.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Oct 18, 2012)

Guru Coyote said:


> Keeping track of daily word-count sure is a good motivator to keep writing... but a word of caution: word-count is not a very good measurement for productivity. 10000 words that need three re-writes to be usable are nothing compared to 7000 words that were right the first time.



That depends. Even Ray Bradbury argued that quantity equals quality. By that, he simply meant that the more you write, the better you'll become.

This also depends on what, as the writer, works for you. Some people do better writing with a greater emphasis towards getting a cleaner manuscript the first time through while others tend to do more during revision.

Either way, the idea of tracking word count for accountability isn't really about what is actually produced (at least from the start). It's about creating a habit. If you can get into the habit of writing daily, to where you REALLY notice it when you don't write, you'll likely become a stronger writer. A tracking spreadsheet, for me, is merely a tool to establish habit with the additional benefit of record keeping on productivity.


----------



## Jess A (Oct 19, 2012)

Guru Coyote said:


> Keeping track of daily word-count sure is a good motivator to keep writing... but a word of caution: word-count is not a very good measurement for productivity. 10000 words that need three re-writes to be usable are nothing compared to 7000 words that were right the first time.



Yes - I am one of those who re-writes and re-writes, and I may have written 10,000 pages, but I may not use it all. It can be frustrating. But if done correctly, I agree with the above that it is a nice feeling to see your progress, if it is progress, at the end of the day.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 20, 2012)

I totally agree with the "building a habit" idea and the idea of "the more you write, the stronger you get." 

Personally I fall into the camp of those who like to get things right the first time around... simply because I may not ever return to something "finished" to clean it up or even re write.

What I've done to great success though, was to write 750 words a day, and be prepared to simply discard the result. Many days I would just trash it, but I've had full first drafts come out of this too.


----------



## Jess A (Oct 21, 2012)

Guru Coyote said:


> I totally agree with the "building a habit" idea and the idea of "the more you write, the stronger you get."
> 
> Personally I fall into the camp of those who like to get things right the first time around... simply because I may not ever return to something "finished" to clean it up or even re write.
> 
> What I've done to great success though, was to write 750 words a day, and be prepared to simply discard the result. Many days I would just trash it, but I've had full first drafts come out of this too.



I'm too prepared to discard the result.  But yes I see your point.


----------

